# DLA vs UCA Fulfillment Centers?



## SlivoSan (Oct 28, 2016)

There are 2 centers in my area. One is a UCA, one is a DLA. They're both in the same zip code.

I've tried to find more information about what these codes mean, but can't find anything.

Does anyone have any more information as to what these mean and what the difference between the two centers would be? Or better yet, if either would be a better choice for Prime Now deliveries?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

UC is for Prim while DL is for Amazon.com.

Prime you deliver same day packages and either groceries from Bristol Farms or restaurants. You have to be available for the entire block. They can assign you a 4 hour block and you just sit there for 75% of the time but you have to be there until the end. The upside is that you can get taps from the customers via the app.

Amazon.com basically turns you into a UPS driver. many packages to deliver and no tipping. But the good thing is that if you are done early with your deliveries you get to go home.

Personally, I think Prime is better.


----------



## SlivoSan (Oct 28, 2016)

Right on, thank you.


----------

